# dont know where to start



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi my best friend tonight has offered me her eggs(well egg donation)we have no idea how we go about this,am i right in thinking we would have to do an ivf cycle?for her to get a lot of eggs?thanks sue x


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi there,
Im sorry but I dont really know much about using donor eggs. What I do know is that you are right and you would have to do an IVf cycle. In short, your friend would take drugs to stimulate her ovaries and then she would have egg collection (where the eggs are removed from her ovaries). They would then be fertilised with your DP's (or donor) sperm and the fertilised embryos would be transferred to you.
Im sure there is a thread going for people using donor eggs. You might want to post on here and Im sure someone will be able to help you. I havent done a link before so this might not work but I will have a try!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153653.0

Good luck on your journey. I wish you every success

Helly
xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Your link works, Helly!   

Lilac, I'd ask the girls on the thread Helly links too, as she says, your friend (what an amazing friend!) would need to go through an IVF cycle - I expect your first point of call would be your clinic as I'd imagine you'd both need councelling beforehand  

Marie xxx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

If your wonderful friend would like to know more about what is involved in donating eggs, there is good information on the web site of the National Gamete Donation Trust.  You would all certainly need to see the counsellor at the clinic to make sure everyone (including partners) felt comfortable about the long term implications of egg donation.
Olivia


----------

